# Win XP und Win7 im LAN?



## Timothy (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

da jetzt in den Ferien mal wieder eine LAN-Party ansteht und einer der 4 Teilnehmer auf Win7 geupgraded hat, wollte ich fragen, ob es da zu Problemem kommen kann? (z.B. das die andere Windowsversion nicht im Netzwerk gefunden werden kann, Probleme mit dem Sicherheitscenter von Win7, Probleme mit Spielen, ...)

-4er LAN per Switch mit:
-3x Windows XP Professional 32Bit
-1x Windows 7 (Ready to Build/ Evaluierungskopie)

Danke für eure Hilfe oder eigene Erfahrungsberichte!

Gruß,

Timothy


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme. Nur die Firewalls würde ich deaktivieren.


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell könnte es Probleme mit den Freigaben geben, hatte schon mit XP und Vista einiges an Einstellungen benötigt ehe man sich untereinander was Freigeben konnte (gerade bei Benutzern die mal mit, mal ohne Passwort Ihre Accounts haben...)

Aber da IPv4 genutzt wird, dürfte es da nichts auf Netzwerkebene geben was Probleme beschert.

Vor allem die Win 7 PC's sollten mit den Homegroups recht einfach einzurichten sein, wie sich die XP-PC's dabei verhalten wäre da mal recht interessant, da die Homegroups ja auch IPv6 nutzen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

einfach IPV6 deaktivieren (sollte man eh machen) und dann aufpassen mit den Arbeitsgruppen, bei Vista / Seven heißt die Zum Beispiel "Homegroup". 

Geht soweit dann ohne Probleme


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollte man denn IPv6 deaktivieren?
Zumal die Windows 7 Homegroups das zwingend benötigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Darth schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man denn IPv6 deaktivieren?
> Zumal die Windows 7 Homegroups das zwingend benötigen.



Um Probleme mit WinXP im Netzwerk zu beseitigen? Sonst kann es sein das der eine den anderen nicht sieht, und auch kein Zugriff hat. Was muss der eine auch ein altes XP haben


----------



## Timothy (10. Oktober 2009)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten!

Bei IPv6 einfach nur den Haken davor weg machen oder richtig deinstallieren?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. Oktober 2009)

Haken raus und gut ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Haken raus und gut ist.



richtig


----------



## Darth (11. Oktober 2009)

Aber Achtung: Wenn Du nach dem Einrichten einer Homegroup gefragt wirst bzw eine Einrichtest, dann wird auch zwangsläufig IPv6 wieder aktiviert


----------



## Timothy (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Hat super funktioniert! Einfach IPv6 deaktiviert und los gings.


----------

